# Explicație clară/lămurită/lămuritoare



## farscape

Bântuit said:


> Salut !
> 
> asta e o explicaţie lămurită .



Side bar: a explica = a lămuri 



*Moderator note: this discussion was split from here.*


----------



## Bântuit

Te rog  vream să scriu *clar* altfel.


----------



## misadro

_explicaţie lămurită _.. is quite fine .. it means ... _explicaţie clară  _.._a lamuri .. is_ .. "to make clear" .. not .. "to explain" .. 
people may explain ... and make things even more obscure than initially ...


----------



## farscape

Dacă înţeleg bine, explicaţie clară = explicaţie lămurită?

Fără a intra în detalii asupra verbelor a explica şi a lămuri (care, în funcţie de context, pot avea înţelesuri similare), un vorbitor nativ de limba româna (după mine), nu va spune niciodată "Mersi pentru explicaţia lamurită" dar sigur va putea spune "Mersi pentru explicaţia lămuritoare"

Later,


----------



## misadro

farscape is right .. 
_.. a explica l_ă_murit_ ... 
.. ex_plica_ţi_e l_ă_muritoare_ ..


----------



## farscape

misadro said:


> _.. a explica l_ă_murit_ ...
> .. ex_plica_ţi_e l_ă_muritoare_ ..



Perfect, misadro, cele două construcţii sintetizează nunanţele/subtilităţile acestor construcţii.

Best,


----------

